# How much are t-shirts with rhinestones selling for?



## SMBogan88 (Oct 13, 2011)

I am new to this site and new to this business. I would like to know how much T-shirts with rhinestones on them are selling for. Any information given will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Moved post to its own thread, edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It all depends on the design and the shirt it is on. Anywhere from 15/20 on up normally.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

That depends heavily on your demographic and what shirts and rhinestones you are using.

If you use top of the line apparel like American Apparel and rhinestones such as machine cut or Swarovski, you will be able to charge more because your materials cost more.

It also depends on what your customers are willing to pay.

I will say that the profit is there for bling shirts, though. And people love bling!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The biggest price factors I've seen are 1. What your market is willing to pay, and 2. Are you doing custom or personalized items.

Where I am, folks LOVE bling BUT, they are NOT going to pay, on average, more than $25.00 for a shirt, no matter what brand of shirt it is or whether or not you used Machine Cut stones. Therefore, the only time it is profitable for me to put that kind of money in an item, is if it is strictly custom and by request of the customer. 

Taking out the fact that some folks are just willing to pay more for a better quality shirt, if the design can be found on the internet, or in Wal-Mart for a lesser price, they probably are not going to pay you more for just the shirt. Stock designs (the ones you buy in bunches off the internet), have their place, but custom/unique designs will bring in a higher price, thus more profit. If you are going to be using a lot of "stock" designs, try to get some that you can enhance with personaliztion or a little extra bling to make them different.

I think the one thing that was hardest for me to adjust to was that just because everyone wanted bling, didn't mean the would like what I liked. I was blinging all kinds of designs, but not all of them were selling. Go slow and get a feel for what your market wants.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

allhamps said:


> Where I am, folks LOVE bling BUT, they are NOT going to pay, on average, more than $25.00 for a shirt, no matter what brand of shirt it is or whether or not you used Machine Cut stones. Therefore, the only time it is profitable for me to put that kind of money in an item, is if it is strictly custom and by request of the customer.


That's exactly what I mean. It's really hard to tell someone what customers are willing to pay because it varies so much from area to area.

My customers pay anywhere from $25-$40 for a tee shirt depending on whether it has paws on it, a customized name, etc. The minimum I charge for tee shirts is $25. There are exceptions, but you get the idea. 

That said, I know people in other areas who charge their customers anywhere from $35-$50 for a tee shirt which I think is crazy expensive, but then again, some might think I'm crazy expensive, too. I was pulling my hair out trying to get orders completed in a timely manner and decided it wasn't worth my time if I didn't charge enough.


----------



## SMBogan88 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

no problems with 25 in upstate ny


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Stephanie, I agree with you. Ultimately, what I charge for a shirt, or even just he transfer, has to be worth my time, and enough extra to buy myself a Mocha Frappe at least once a week

Ok, you fitness buffs, leave me alone


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

rhinestone shirts are $25-$50 depending on the design and how many stones and the qty of shirts. One-offs start at $35 and go up from there.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

What is a one off?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

a one-off is a single custom design.

So you come into our shop and give me a picture of a tatoo you saw on someone and want it on a shirt, that is a one-off.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

in my area they sell $25-30 which is why i am now diving into this lol i want to try and get a piece of that  

ok now like i said im just getting into this but what is your cost per shirt?? please PM me if you guys dont want to put it out there. curious i havnt got all the cost down im still racking my brain abock sticky flock and the homemade one that the other thread is talking about so i have no clue what all material cost yet but if i can get a head up id apreciate it. sorry not trying to hijack the thread


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Cost per shirt/item is going to vary. I buy a lot on jiffy shirts because I get them overnight I can return and I don't need a resale licence to buy from them and I can get 1 of anything. Some places you can get better prices, but you you need a tax I'd and you have to buy a minimum, maybe that is a dozen of one color/one size.

There are lots of places to buy wholesale t's. I started at the local craft store buying the sale of the week shirts to practice.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

We also buy a lot from Jiffy Shirts. Always arrives next day for us as well and they offer free shipping for orders over $65. They also automatically discount your order at different bulk levels. SanMar is another company we periodically order from.


----------

